# Clamav update der Virendefinition klappt net



## Laubie (9. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,
das Update von meinem Clamav klappt nicht mehr.
Woran kanns liegen? hier die Logs:


```
ClamAV update process started at Thu Jul  9 18:42:38 2009
WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
WARNING: Local version: 0.94.2 Recommended version: 0.95.2
DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
main.cld is up to date (version: 51, sigs: 545035, f-level: 42, builder: sven)
WARNING: getfile: daily-9550.cdiff not found on remote server (IP: 212.180.1.29)
WARNING: getpatch: Can't download daily-9550.cdiff from database.clamav.net
Trying host database.clamav.net (212.180.1.29)...
WARNING: getfile: daily-9550.cdiff not found on remote server (IP: 212.180.1.29)
WARNING: getpatch: Can't download daily-9550.cdiff from database.clamav.net
Trying host database.clamav.net (212.180.1.29)...
WARNING: getfile: daily-9550.cdiff not found on remote server (IP: 212.180.1.29)
WARNING: getpatch: Can't download daily-9550.cdiff from database.clamav.net
Trying host database.clamav.net (212.180.1.29)...
WARNING: getfile: daily-9550.cdiff not found on remote server (IP: 212.180.1.29)
WARNING: getpatch: Can't download daily-9550.cdiff from database.clamav.net
Trying host database.clamav.net (212.180.1.29)...
WARNING: getfile: daily-9550.cdiff not found on remote server (IP: 212.180.1.29)
ERROR: getpatch: Can't download daily-9550.cdiff from database.clamav.net
WARNING: Incremental update failed, trying to download daily.cvd
WARNING: getfile: daily.cvd not found on remote server (IP: 212.180.1.29)
ERROR: Can't download daily.cvd from database.clamav.net
Giving up on database.clamav.net...
Update failed. Your network may be down or none of the mirrors listed in /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf is working. Check http://www.clamav.net/support/mirror-problem for possible reasons.
--------------------------------------
```
wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Hab schon die Server angepingt, das klappt...
Gruß
Laubie


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2009)

Check mal bitte das, was dort in der Fehlermeldung zur Behebung steht.



> Update failed. Your network may be down or none of the mirrors listed in /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf is working. Check http://www.clamav.net/support/mirror-problem for possible reasons.
> --------------------------------------


----------



## Laubie (10. Juli 2009)

Die Liste hatte ich schon vor dem Posting durchgearbeitet.
Was mich irritierte:
die IP, welche in der Fehlermeldung angezeigt wurde, gehörte zu einem Debian-Server 
Ich habe dann gestern nach dem posting mal den dns-cache von bind geleert.
dann hat er noch ein paar mal versucht sich mit dieser IP zu verbinden und seit 03:48 Uhr funktioniert der download wieder...

Komische Sache... aber jetzt stimmts ja wieder.

Grüße
Laubie


----------

